# Puppy Treats eh ?



## silver wolves (Jul 13, 2014)

So I went to the stores to get treats.
I looked at them and EVERYTHING was not suitable for under 4 monthes...
So I gave up and fed treats given by vets which she is not to keen on . Besides she isn't particularly food motivated so that's hard I do my throat with praises and she half- heartedly eats the treats.

So my mum's friends came round with a Bichon Frise who is addicted to eating and they gave her Pedigrees Markies marrowbones. Before I realised it was not suitable for puppies under 5 kg and 4 monthes. 
Oops ?
Is it okay to give her over age treats ?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

What about cut up bits of hot dogs, chicken or cheese? Treats don't have to come labeled in a bag from the store, they can be anything a dog likes to eat. I certainly wouldn't feed anything made by Pedigree, unless it were literally my only option.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I imagine most of the warnings are because the puppy could choke on it. As long as you break into small pieces and are okay with the brand/ingredients, I would think most treats are okay for puppies and adults.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hmm, I've honestly never checked a bag of treats to see if it was suitable for puppies. I've always figured that they would be fine? I know Zukes makes a very small training treat. Also wellness makes a soft treat specifically for puppies. As long as it's small, I don't see the harm in feeding it.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

I have never checked to see if the treats are marked as safe for puppies. I just break them into appropriate sized pieces. I don't like using any dry grain based treats, I think most dogs don't find them very rewarding either. Some dehydrated meat or tiny pieces of cheese work well for training. Most "biscuit" type treats are way too large to use for training treats for any dog. I try to make my training treats no larger than my pinky nail.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> Hmm, I've honestly never checked a bag of treats to see if it was suitable for puppies. I've always figured that they would be fine? I know Zukes makes a very small training treat. Also wellness makes a soft treat specifically for puppies. As long as it's small, I don't see the harm in feeding it.


It never occurred to me check treats for recommended ages, either. Tyson has been eating everything I give Katie: Buddy Biscuits, hot dogs, chicken, Stella & Chewy, tiny bits of sausage (don't want to push my luck), My Little Wolf bites. I just checked the packaged treats I have - nothing about being inappropriate for puppies.


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

I use Kratos' kibble for treats, unless he deserves highly rewarding treats, I use bits of weenies or something such as that.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Yup, another one here that never bother to read for age on the back of treats. Mind you, I've never owned a puppy, but we definitely use all kinds of treats to motivate particularly difficult puppies at the shelter, like if they're VERY fearful, or to teach impulse control to landsharks.

ETA: I actually just went and checked the packages of all the treats that I have: Buddy Biscuits, Dynamo Dogs, Trader Joe's Chicken Recipe Jerky Sticks and Beef Recipe Jerky Strips, Charlee Bear liver treats, Nothing Added dehydrated duck feet, and Pedigree Marrobones. (Jesus, I have a lot of treats around!)

The ONLY one that mentioned ANY "do not feed" recommendations were the marrow bones, which say: "Not suitable for puppies or dogs under 6.6 lbs (3 kg)."


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

i didn't know treats were aged based? why can't a dog have a marrow bone if it's under 4 months old?
i don't remember seeing "puppy dog treats" in the stores.



silver wolves said:


> So I went to the stores to get treats.
> I looked at them and EVERYTHING was not suitable for under 4 monthes...
> So I gave up and fed treats given by vets which she is not to keen on . Besides she isn't particularly food motivated so that's hard I do my throat with praises and she half- heartedly eats the treats.
> 
> ...


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I'll admit that I don't understand why treats would be sold based on age. Maybe they think very little puppies can't chew them properly? I really can't think of any good reason you can't buy treats meant for adult dogs if they are the appropriate size for her. I would avoid anything not made in the USA, but that goes for all dogs.

90% of the time, I just use people food as treats. Hot dogs, cheese, steak, chicken, liver, tuna fudge (recipes available online), etc. Much cheaper than store bought stuff.


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Hmm, I've honestly never checked a bag of treats to see if it was suitable for puppies. I've always figured that they would be fine? I know Zukes makes a very small training treat. Also wellness makes a soft treat specifically for puppies. As long as it's small, I don't see the harm in feeding it.


We used the Wellness Puppy soft treats for Jax when we brought him home. he definitely loved them. Got good mileage out of them too as each piece, we'd cut into 4 smaller bits

Now we've tried Zukes as well with him (as he's gotten bigger) during his walks but he doesn't really seem to care for them so we'll likely move back to Wellness eventually


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

doggiepop said:


> i didn't know treats were aged based? why can't a dog have a marrow bone if it's under 4 months old?
> i don't remember seeing "puppy dog treats" in the stores.


Jax had been eating bully sticks and the Whimzees chews since he was around 10 weeks...the Whimzee one recommends not feeding until 9 months, but I have no idea why. Oh well, no harm ever done by using them when he was young and they've been among his favourites since


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> tuna fudge (recipes available online), etc. Much cheaper than store bought stuff.


do you have a specific recipe you use? Jax is going through a fish craze lately (nearly dances his way to his bowl when he gets a sardine) so I'm sure he'd get a kick out of these too


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Tuna fudge ? Not for girl's night out!


----------

